
MIT Introduces a Friendly Robot Companion For Your Dashboard - chaostheory
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2009-10/friendly-robot-companion-your-dashboard
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The article consistently mis-spells the name of the car from Knight Rider. It
was KITT, not KIT.

